# Is sean O'pry as tall as his stats claim?



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks 5'10


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 30, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Looks 5'10


they probably wear lifts tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 30, 2020)

16tyo said:


> they probably wear lifts tbh


He doesn't look 6'2 jfl looks really small


----------



## Pussyslayer (Aug 30, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Looks 5'10


Looks 5'11 6'0


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 30, 2020)

If a murican says he is 6'2 then he must be 5'10

The right height is always 3 inches less than what its claimed


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 30, 2020)

Wait I just realized I am in the wrong section



move this @Sergeant


----------



## recessed (Aug 30, 2020)

Hes 6'


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 30, 2020)

Celebs height says 6ft


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 30, 2020)

God damn his frame is even worse than mine. Looks like a strong breeze would blow him over


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 30, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> If a murican says he is 6'2 then he must be 5'10
> 
> The right height is always 3 inches less than what its claimed


----------



## Germania (Aug 31, 2020)

O Pry and Barret are both 5'11"
They lie like everyone else


----------



## Madhate (Aug 31, 2020)

wtf is his frame
he unironically looks subhuman irl


----------



## SteveRogers (Aug 31, 2020)

Barrett is a strong 5'11", meaning he would wakeup almost 6', and since O'Pry has him by like 1cm if that, I'd give O'Pry 5'11.5", wakes up just above 6'


----------



## Virgincel (Aug 31, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> God damn his frame is even worse than mine. Looks like a strong breeze would blow him over





Madhate said:


> wtf is his frame
> he unironically looks subhuman irl


FACE


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 31, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Looks 5'10


He’s 5’11 at worst, definitely not anything over 6’1 though 

Definitely not a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 31, 2020)

he is king of manlets


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 31, 2020)

LOL @ dudes here always thinking. That Chads slay alot for many years.
That O'pry dude is already 6 years in LTR and of the market.
Or that Chico guy, already married andkids since 19 orso.

Chads also LTR. \Which is understandeable, and LTR has advantages. And I assume Chads, don't have the common shitty LTR that nromies have when a woman feels she settled.

And I like that.


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 31, 2020)

Why is his midface ratio so compact yet his face looks slightly long?


----------



## Drakos (Aug 31, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Why is his midface ratio so compact yet his face looks slightly long?


Chin perhaps


----------



## Germania (Aug 31, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL @ dudes here always thinking. That Chads slay alot for many years.
> That O'pry dude is already 6 years in LTR and of the market.
> Or that Chico guy, already married andkids since 19 orso.
> 
> ...


That's true, most real Chads don't slay irl.
Guys who slay are most of the times low inhib normies, who go for girls under their level.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 31, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Why is his midface ratio so compact yet his face looks slightly long?


grab ur measement tools


----------



## Pretty (Aug 31, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL @ dudes here always thinking. That Chads slay alot for many years.
> That O'pry dude is already 6 years in LTR and of the market.
> Or that Chico guy, already married andkids since 19 orso.
> 
> ...


CHADS either LTR or don’t date no in between


----------



## NormieWithBigPP (Aug 31, 2020)

that looks like a really old picture of young o'pry. it's likely he wasn't fully grown in height nor frame by then. could be wrong though.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 31, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> CHADS either LTR or don’t date no in between


The few Chads I knew. Most of them are in LTR. Or spend more time being in a LTR then being single and slaying. AKA, most Chads are OFF the dating market. 
Them Chads often do go through a phase or some phases of slutting around, but often that phase is/was limited in time. I guess they got bored with it, most often.
It's often normies, high tier normies and maybe Chadlite that dream of slaying, and go hyper effort into trying to slay. With mixxed results. Due to the high effort, I guess they value slaying more. 

That's at least my observation.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 31, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Or that Chico guy, already married andkids since 19 orso.


I remembeer seeing Chico and Teixeira in a video where they talked about slaying and fucking multiple girls at once

https://looksmax.org/threads/holy-s...irls-in-24-hours-and-having-threesomes.43563/


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 31, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> I remembeer seeing Chico and Teixeira in a video where they talked about slaying and fucking multiple girls at once
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/holy-s...irls-in-24-hours-and-having-threesomes.43563/


Yes I saw that also.

As I generally have seen with Chads.
They do have a slaying/male slut phase regularly, for some time.

But pretty soon, go into LTR. 

Like Chico he met his wife when he was 19. And married her at 22 and had kids with her. 
AKA, this GigaChad took himself OFF out of the dating market at 19 already.

Or O'Pry,
At 20 he had a 3 year LTR
Short thereafter he had a 1 year LTR-ish
Then he was single for 1 year, assuming he may have slayed or could have.
And then for now the lats 6 years, he in a LTR again.

From 17 - 31. In 14 years time. O'Pry was 10 years in a LTR. And maybe 4 years single.
AKA. Most Chads are OFF the Dating Market most of the time (due to LTR).

ABOVE. Kind of stuff. I seen most often be the type of case with Chads.
I known 2 legit Chads.
1 was married with kids already.
1 was in a LTR the time I knew him.

I can understand though. A good LTR ime, moggs a slay in plenty ways.


----------



## Chadlitecel (Aug 31, 2020)

i am sure he and barrett dont reach 6 ft.





He looks like 4-3 inches smaller than simon nessman who is 6ft 1.



Also barrett next to a height chart barely reaching 5ft 11 tilting his head and with long hair


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 31, 2020)

Chadlitecel said:


> i am sure he and barrett dont reach 6 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jfl, they sound like autists. Guess chads don't need to be nt.


----------



## Germania (Sep 1, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yes I saw that also.
> 
> As I generally have seen with Chads.
> They do have a slaying/male slut phase regularly, for some time.
> ...


You are completly right, i don't know a single Chad who is "slaying".
A high number of girls you banged doesn't mean you have high value. If you are 4PSL with "game" you can bang thousands of normie girls tbh. I have two former "male whores/slayers" in my social circle, they would be rated as 3-4 PSL + "it's over" here.


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 1, 2020)

Chadlitecel said:


> Also barrett next to a height chart barely reaching 5ft 11 tilting his head and with long hair


and wearing shoes likely


----------



## LowTierNormie (Sep 1, 2020)

Chadlitecel said:


> i am sure he and barrett dont reach 6 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And he could be wearing shoes in that pic too.


----------



## Germania (Sep 1, 2020)

tiptoesmaxxing














Chadlitecel said:


> Also barrett next to a height chart barely reaching 5ft 11 tilting his head and with long hair



+shoes


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 1, 2020)

Germania said:


> You are completly right, i don't know a single Chad who is "slaying".


What are they doing, the ones you know?

The ones I know. All went LTR with a Stacy. But from the oudtise, it doesn't look mlike the shitty LTR relationship alot of normies have. But actually one, where both the dude and woman look pretty happy and commited.
Like, they both happy decently, because they got a caliber of partner, they both actually wanted. I guess, they didn't have to settle for less then they wanted.



Germania said:


> I have two former "male whores/slayers" in my social circle, they would be rated as 3-4 PSL + "it's over" here.


I agree. allt he man I rememember that slayed alot. Had near ZERO standards, for what they banged. Fatties, mentally unstable, half passed out drunk women stinking of beer, and so on. They had no problem in general in dumpster diving, because they basically were horndoggs or had some mental hole they tried to fill with laycount to build their self esteem up.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 1, 2020)

Chadlitecel said:


> i am sure he and barrett dont reach 6 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is barely 5'10 even while tilting his head jfl
Even in modeling face is everything


----------

